# moderlieschen online kaufen



## Teichforum.info (3. Juni 2004)

Hi.......

Nun habe ich heute alle Zoo Geschäfte in meiner Stadt besucht und keiner hat __ Moderlieschen gehabt :cry:  :cry:  :cry: 
so nun wollte ich mal von euch wissen gibt es im Netz auch ein Anbieter der Fisch übers Internet vertreibt


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juni 2004)

nö mir nicht bekannt das es jemand online verkauft !


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juni 2004)

Hallo Bart,

glaube, dass man keine Lebewesen....egal welcher Art - Online verkaufen darf 

Und wo möglich dann noch per Post? :twisted:


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juni 2004)

Hi Bart,

es gibt nichts, was es nicht gibt! Ich weiß nur nicht, ob die auch nur ein paar verschicken.

Google einfach mal unter __ Moderlieschen und kaufen - da findest sicher was, als ich mich über die Tiere informiert habe, bin ich immer wieder über sowas gestolpert!


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juni 2004)

Hallo Bart, 
evtl. könntest Du ja deinen Wohnort eintragen, dann bekommst Du genauere Tips.   
Ich habe noch eine ganze Menge __ Moderlieschen und Bitterlinge über. 
Sind nach dem Teichumbau nicht mehr rein gekommen und schwimmen nun im Kellerbecken, da ich sie auch nicht irgendwo aussetzen möchte. Wäre aber schon froh, wenn sie wieder in einem Teich untergebracht werden. 
Versenden werde ich die natürlich nicht. 

Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Juni 2004)

Hallo Bart.

Ich bin in den letzten Wochen in zig Zoogeschäften, Baumärkten, Koi-Händlern und Fischzuchtbetrieben gewesen und habe fast überall __ Moderlieschen gesehen, 10 Stück für etwa 10 Euro. Moderlieschen werden eigentlich immer wieder nachgeliefert, sind ja Standardware. Einfach etwas abwarten, bis wieder neue Moderlieschen reinkommen, oder in die Gelben Seiten schauen (unter Aquaristik, Fischzucht, Zoofachgeschäft) und herum telefonieren. Irgendwo in deiner Nähe gibt es bestimmt welche, und wenn nicht jetzt, dann bald wieder.
Ich Dummie habe 100 Euro Spritgeld verbraten um an ein paar einsömmrige __ Silberkarpfen (Kaufpreis 10 Euro) zu kommen, um dann vor Ort von dem Fischzüchter zu erfahren, dass ER die züchtet und überhaupt erst ab dieser Woche anbietet bzw. an andere Händler ausliefert. Hätte ich einfach etwas länger gewartet, wären auch welche in meine Nähe gekommen...  :? Aber was tut man nicht alles, wenn man partout etwas haben will und ungeduldig ist?   Ich kann deine Ungeduld gut verstehen.

Fischzuchtbetriebe verschicken zwar auch, kostet aber schon mal mindestens 15 Euro pauschal, egal welche Fischart und wie viele. Würde ich aber nicht tun, schon allein aus Tierschutzgründen.

Gruß
Diana


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juni 2004)

He.
Versuch es einfach mal in einem Angelladen dort werden sie oft als Köderfische für 50 Cent - 1 € angeboten.


----------

